# What is your limit number of dogs?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you have a personal "limit" on dogs you will own at one time? I notice a lot of members have... several dogs in their sigs! My max limit would be two I think. One for now is working out just fine!  I don't know how ya'll keep up with more than 3 at a time! lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I had two at one point -- my pup Kane, and my ex's pup, Roxie (the black dog in my profile pic). That's my absolute limit.

But I think I'm more of a one-dog person. That's where I feel most comfortable.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I had 6 at one time before Spike passed this August, so now only 5 (and two cats, eight hermit crabs and one African Grey LOL!). I only have 5 now because a) I have 1 1/2 acres b) can't go to a shelter without bringing a dog home. LOL! We will not be getting anymore dogs now. I am at my limit for house/property size to family size ratio. Although, when my kids are old and grown, my wife and I have talked for years about buying a sizeable amount of property and running a shelter.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Oooh, you have an African Grey? Does it talk? How many words does it know?? I've always thought about getting one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The most dogs we've had at one time was 5, one APBT Cray, retriver mix Saxon, GS mix Satan, Queensland Digger, and a Cheasapeek Sally. They all got along for the most part. The smallest dog Satan was kind of a bully and picked on the other dogs lol.
The most Bulldogs we've had at one time was 3. One was very DA so they were on a yard rotation. As of now we just have the two and that's plenty. I don't think we could handle any more


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Oooh, you have an African Grey? Does it talk? How many words does it know?? I've always thought about getting one.


She sure does! All the freaking time!!!  LOL! She's coming up on two years old in Feb. Research has shown that's she in her "teenage" years right now! She is such a PITA right now!!! LOL! Don't know how many words but she does say a few. Hello, Hello pretty baby, come here, wanna go outside (dogs), Scarlet (her name), does the microwave beep and unfortunately the smoke alarms!!!  A few others too but they are escaping me right now. She also whistles a number of things. Star Wars theme (doesn't have it down quite all the way) is one of my favorites that she does.

First thing she ever learned was the whistle I do for the kids when they are outside. My whistle is very loud and yup, she mimics it perfectly!  LOL!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha! The smoke alarm. That's a classic. 

I read somewhere of an African Grey's owner being shot to death in her house and the cops were able to figure out what happened to her because the parrot replayed the entire robbery and shooting from start to finish -- the conversation between the owner and the robber, the sounds of scuffling as the woman struggled, and then finally the sound of gunshots. Unfortunately, they never found the person who did it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I also have a 4 foot long corn snake. Very easy to care for! lol


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

ture parrots are a nighmare to own...if you want the creme dela creme
of all birds....get a mynah bird.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm still waiting for some pics of your snake missy


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys are after my own heart! Parrots and snakes, oh my. :love2: I've always been interested in snakes since I found a 4 foot long garter snake in my basement once -- well, my mother found it and ran screaming from the basement, but whatever.  I'd like to get a ball python some day, but snakes require a level of care that I'm not sure I could provide, so, it'll have to wait after a lot more research.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have had 3 at one time. For me 3 is a lot .. If I had the extra space and time I would own as many as I could handle so long as the care an attention needed for each dog didn't suffer.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Padlock said:


> ture parrots are a nighmare to own...if you want the creme dela creme
> of all birds....get a mynah bird.


*mind boggles* Kane was looking around for the bird the entire time the video was playing, haha.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if i could afford a yard full of dogs i'd have a yard full.. lol.. but i have 3 and thats the limit right now and pushing it.. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If I could do it I would get a chiwawa Girl to be peanuts playing buddy and I would get a bandog or Mastiff dog to play with Bernie and guard the home.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here you go KG... trying to find pics of her eating a mouse but, can't find them in my 100 million albums of pics! lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

People thought we were crazy (and the verdict is still out on that one) when we told them we paid $1000 for a bird. Of course, we tell them they live 60-80 years. then they REALLY thought we were crazy! LOL!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw Megan she's beautiful


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Here you go KG... trying to find pics of her eating a mouse but, can't find them in my 100 million albums of pics! lol


She's gorgeous! I love her coloring. 



wild_deuce03 said:


> People thought we were crazy (and the verdict is still out on that one) when we told them we paid $1000 for a bird. Of course, we tell them they live 60-80 years. then they REALLY thought we were crazy! LOL!


Did you get the bird from a breeder or a pet store? I saw an African Grey in a local pet store (not a national company) for $800 and I died a little bit inside, realizing it was $800 just for the bird, not to mention a suitable cage with toys, food, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Did you get the bird from a breeder or a pet store? I saw an African Grey in a local pet store (not a national company) for $800 and I died a little bit inside, realizing it was $800 just for the bird, not to mention a suitable cage with toys, food, etc, etc, etc.


No pet store. The wife researched breeders in our area. We went and checked them all out before we settled. The one we got her from hand raises all of them. It was expensive in the beginning, but even if she lives half of what her life expectancy is it's worth it.

The breeder we got her from also ships.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks kane and Krystal


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

We have three dogs now, two cats, three adult rabbits, three baby bunnies (ten days old), two salt water tanks (100 gallon = 40 fish, 250 gallon = 112 fish), two ponds in the back (one with Koi, the other goldfish giants), and just before Thanksgiving my husband bought me my Blue Macaw (my anniversary gift)... with all that I THINK we are at our limit but I hate to say that because everytime I do I end up with another animal...

When we move into our new house (5 acres) I think I will start small and open a bully breed rescue... Then I will take as many as I can have on that amount of property.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

We have 3 dogs and 1 cat. 
3 dogs at one time is the limit for me. It's hard to get them all to look at the camera at the same time!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Luvum: After 2 there is no taking pictures together... It is like kids there is always one that is giving the camera a middle finger or picking their nose... hehehe I think we just discovered the reason photo shop was invented.... Genius


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So the most we have had is 5 dogs at a time, now we are down to two that live but I own three, Phoebe lives else where and is way happy on 12 acres, lol. We also have 1, cat that is ours, 3 that are our roommate's and 1 very long nearly 8 foot QUeensland Carpet Python, and 2 large fish tanks, a 150 gallon with a variety of fifsh and a 55 gallon with a Bicar in it. SO our home is very mutli animal, we also had a Jungle carpet python, we had to give her back, she was too mean and a bearded dragon that we found a new home for with playmates and to used for breeding


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Our home is licensed shelter so we can have up to 20 dogs at a time, but we have 5 resident dogs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Uhhh I'm not answering just cuz you all would know just how crazy I really am..lmao I will say I have a rescued red headed amazon, a red tail boa, a beagle and some APBTS...lol

The number you know depends entirely on how much time and attention you can give those dogs, and are GOING to give those dogs. Its alot of work to own multiple dogs, and takes a HUGE committment..


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I think 10 would be my limit. We live with 7 house dogs, 3 cats, 1 snapping turtle, 4 sulcata tortises and thats with 5 people on 8 acers. I could handle 3 more dogs. More than that would be pushin it. Kera is reading over myu shoulder... "More puppies!?!?!" "Not right now kera I said "could" - dosent mean I will soon" Our next dogs will be en bulldogs. Mikey thinks he wants 1 but b4 Ill let him get one he needs to spend time at local breeders and figure shtuff out on his own.  Like this thred!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, I forgot to add, that I think I would be ok with about 10 to 12, and since I do everything myself, well to do with the dogs, I think that would be enough for me to handle, lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The most I ever had was thirty + plus pups .. Doing old dog man style out in Nowata, with a yard FULL. All but a few whoppers that passed through and a ADBA/AKC Lightner dog were Hooch blood.. I kept all my stock, gave a few away as pets.. Sold a couple of working dogs, show dogs, etc.. But I like to keep my stuff..  miser LOL So even though I am down to just Hoagie and Turk, I have a good lil pup on the way.. ewwwweeeeee A proven litter, whos sire is in Russia of old school alligator via Eli blood .. gonna have a yard full AGAIN =D


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have had 9 at one time, 3 right now. However if you are working dogs and title them in under 5 years, retire them and start with new ones, you can accumulate alot of dogs quickly. My mentor had 24 at one time!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have had 9 at one time, 3 right now. However if you are working dogs and title them in under 5 years, retire them and start with new ones, you can accumulate alot of dogs quickly. My mentor had 24 at one time!


they're like horses, once your reach 10 or 12, its just another tater in the pot. 
You know you wanna be a collector of fine specimen, I figured you had at least 15.. :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If I had the appropriate set up... outdoor/indoor kennels... I'd have a few more.  Perhaps someday... over the rainbow... lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> The most I ever had was thirty + plus pups .. Doing old dog man style out in Nowata, with a yard FULL. All but a few whoppers that passed through and a ADBA/AKC Lightner dog were Hooch blood.. I kept all my stock, gave a few away as pets.. Sold a couple of working dogs, show dogs, etc.. But I like to keep my stuff..  miser LOL So even though I am down to just Hoagie and Turk, I have a good lil pup on the way.. ewwwweeeeee A proven litter, whos sire is in Russia of old school alligator via Eli blood .. gonna have a yard full AGAIN =D


Just kills me when you talk about Nowata!!! :woof::woof::woof: People who live in Tulsa don't even know where it is! lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

23 dogs,grown dogs.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I limit myself to only 2, Here in Burton, we are allowed only two dogs and a litter of puppies. I have two boys so no puppies here. I had 3 when I moved here, code enforcer found out, I had to rehome one of my dogs. My sis in law got him so I get to see Kane all of the time thank goodness. I don't like having to be rid of my dogs so I keep it at two. But, I would perhaps consider getting a third if it is a lil ankle biter that weighs 5lbs or something. I have a privacy fence up now, and the rude neighbors are gone. When I had three pitties in the house it was pure chaos too! It was amazing how much calm came over the house with Kane rehomed, although I woulda kept the chaos , to keep him if I coulda.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i had 16 adults on 5 acres. anyone who embarks on owning
their own kennel...much respect, as it's ALOT of work and dedication.
i didn't sell but 3 pups out of several littlers. all were kept or farmed out to
other kennels or friends. i miss it, but i don't need the added stress in my
life at this point. all i want now is to be able to maintain my own stock
for me and maybe a few close friends with kennels/yards. the most I'll
ever have on my property at this stage in life is 4 adult dogs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Megan I used to live in Hugo, so I know where Nowata is as well


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I had 14 at one time. I try to keep my signature from being to long so I think I have enough...for now


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I had 14 at one time. I try to keep my signature from being to long so I think I have enough...for now


:rofl:

I have 2 dogs,2 cats,2 hamsters,2 goats,and 11 chickens.
I'm wanting to get another puppy to work with.But if you're asking the limit number of dogs,I guess I would say around 5.I have plenty of room and land and I'm a stay at home mom,so plenty of time as well.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Growing up we had 6 dogs at one time.
Me personally,I think 2 is enough right now. I'm already going nuts. LOL.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had 4 at one time but as they went to the rainbow bridge I decided no more then 1 dog at a time and then Beastley arrived. I am limiting myself to 2 since we moved to a much smaller home with a large yard and have to crate n rotate.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Including fosters and rescues I have had up to 7 dogs and 4 cats, but with my current living situation i think 5 dogs 2 cats is plenty. and since my personal pets are 4 dog 2 cats right now that only leaves for 1 foster  if i do end up keeping the poodle permantely then i guess that all i can have... well it's a nice thought to stay at that but if i cream female frenchie came by way i would gladly have 2 cats 5 dogs and 1 foster


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Heck I live down between OKC, and Lawton and have no idea where Nowata is.. I do know where Hugo is..lmao


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Having rescues I have had up to 30 at one time. I lived in town in a small house. Thankfully there were no APBT's in the bunch and we found homes quickly. Since moving here we have had only 20 at one time it is nice to have less. At the moment I have 2 and my sister and son each have their own dogs. I can handle around 10-12 dogs at one time without feeling to much stress. BTW they all were very obedient.


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

i have 10 now an most i would want is 15 after that time to cut back a lil bit lol


----------

